# Streaming bluetooth



## swizzy1029 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello.
Anyone know of any in-dash stereos or DVD recievers that can stream bluetooth audio. Im looking to be able to play music from my ipod or other mp3 players thru my car stereo.


----------

